# Toy/Small dogs BEING ACTIVE and DOING THINGS.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

There are a few threads right now questioning small dogs' ability to be active/ keep up and while I know where it comes from I thought a picture thread might be cool to have for the future.

I know we've got 'em. Let's show 'em. If you have problems with moderation, you can avoid them by posting something with text first, then editing the post to include pictures (just a heads up/helpful tidbit)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I really need to take more photos of Bug being a nut. Apparently I've failed hard at that, since I got a decent camera.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

How small is 'small' because if Hank counts as 'small' then LOL. He's very very high energy and only 21 lbs. I think he's right at the border of small/medium. He outdoes about 98% of dogs we meet. The 2% that keep up are usually sport bred dogs. 

Summer and Mia are also decently energetic. Summer just did agility all day and she's 7 lbs and 11 years old.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have no idea. Use your own judgement on it? It's a fun thing, we don't need rigid cut offs, darn it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

~15" tall, 21 lbs.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/tt5sjf]

Yes he got up there by himself.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tt5suA]

He's a swimmer

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sLwQ1N]

And a jumper

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sLvDKY]

And a tugger

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s7hJNx]

He keeps up with fast big dogs

[url=https://flic.kr/p/riufnZ]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qtwrrK]

Climbs walls

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pBMFqo]

Does agility

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qiLnNG]


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Flies










Ball










And a toy dog



















In pink too



















]


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Some more spam cause why not.

Tiny old dog with 6 Qs and a new title



















Hikes



















Nosework










Lure coursing


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Back in the day, my family's toy poodle mix (~10 lb) was quite energetic! Stopped being as active around 3 years ago due to medical problems but at 12 he still wants to play when he's feeling up to it. Don't have many good pictures but I loved setting up make-shift agility courses with him, he could really jump! Sorry these are pretty much all blurry, I was not an avid photographer as a child


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't do actual sports with Kuma, always wanted to do agility with him, since he could jump over a baby gate and clear the back of my couch by the time he was a year old, but just never had the money for classes, sadly. I do however do plenty of hiking with him and spend loads of time at the dog parks, so here you go, Kuma being his crazy active self, lol.


























Ugh, I have more pictures, but I'm stuck using Internet Explorer at work, and it SUCKS!!!! Took me half an hour just to post those 3 pictures!!!!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Lenore is probably around the line of sm/md. She is 19ish inches and 18lbs. So far no sports with her yet but she is up for anything. We took her to a roller derby team building event where she played with a small pack of dogs (labrador, rottweiler mix, 2 aussies, pit bull, unknown herder mix) all day long and chased kids on roller skates. She holds her own against the big dogs here. My photobucket isn't working right now so I will have to try to load pics later. I don't have any pics of her running outside, I'm not fast enough/don't have a good enough camera to catch her. I keep trying, eventually I will get a few good ones I hope. We plan to build some jumps in the yard for her and Magic.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...19" and 18lbs just blew my mind. Completely. That dog has to be built super tiny and all legs. Molly's 19.5/20" and 35lbs (roughly, probably more like 37). Jack's probably 15-16" and 25 pounds - 21-22 even when he's skeletal. DEFINITELY all over sighthound mix for her now!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Here she is with Freyja who made about 22inches when she finished growing. Magic is 17.5-18 inches and 37lbs (she may have put on a pound or two over the winter when we didn't get our walks in as much because of the rain. Lenore is taller than her by about an inch maybe more but so much leaner and lighter. Freyja was 36lbs when she was spayed, I don't think she has put on any weight since though she looks fluffier right now, her coat is crazy. 



Freyja likes the other dogs to pull her around, Lenore isn't quite strong enough but she does seem to enjoy tug. She also enjoys "take the tug toy and run away from the other dogs with it." She likes to run all over the house with the other dogs trying to catch her and jump onto the couches where the big dogs aren't allowed to go.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Weird, just from pictures I would have put Freyja and Molly at similar size - including height. Their builds certainly don't seem dissimilar and Molly's anything but chunky or heavy built. 








At any given time she could loose maybe two pounds/stick at 35 but she's way not overly heavy for her height. Should get a picture of her with Jack for comparison, some time. 









This is the most recent I have with her with anyone else, and Thud's ABOUT 24-25" (I wicketed Molly and Kylie - I have never wicketed Thud, just stuck him against a wall but it's probably not far off) and 120lbs. Looks about 80 most of the time, so not really looking like HIS size either, though in that he's pretty similar to Magic that way. 

Dog densities always blow my mind this way, but always have. Bone mass, man, with my strangest; Thud really doesn't take up more physical space than an 80lb dog.

And just to stay on topic: 









Kylie has NO issue keeping up with the big dogs.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Molly probably has more muscle than Freyja. Freyja is really just fluff. She jogs a little and plays some but that is all she does. It is possible my measurements are a little off as well. I can only stand them against the wall and then measure. It isn't quite as exact.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here we go! Lola does tons of stuff. She's 8.5 inches tall and 7.5 pounds.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

And a couple more because cute.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My papillon weighs 9 lbs and my AKK weighs 18 lbs. They love going on long hikes -- even six hours doesn't tire them out; they get home and want to play ball.

They love walking in the woods:




























Playing on the beach:










Riding the subway (and ferry boats, but I don't have a photo of that):










And meeting lots of different animals:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have any photos from agility class, and quite honestly Meeko is not the most athletic (he regularly trips over his own feet or takes a tumble when he runs too fast lol), but he certainly can keep up on hikes, long walks, and when he chooses to be, he sure is fast!

Run run run!









Mid jump!



























Zoomies in the woods









Hiking with the little ones


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Grey is 7 inches tall, 4.5 lbs, heart murmur, collapsing trachea, luxating patellas, cranial subluxation.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Meeko and Grey give me some serious Pom want!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I think y'all are just doing a lot of fancy photoshopping... small dogs being active... pfft....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> Meeko and Grey give me some serious Pom want!


Lola is the only dog of that shape/size that I want. Honestly she's so friggin' cute. I want a little Lo of my own  What breed(s) is she again? Normally I'm not ino the Shihtzu looking type but oh my gaww she's like an athletic little plushie <3


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

LoMD13 said:


> Meeko and Grey give me some serious Pom want!


I know right!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

16", 35.5lbs. Toby is considered medium by weight, but..... he's not much bigger than a JRT.

(May be large, just uploading via img url)




























I haven't taken a whole lot of photo's this year of Toby. 
(Baaaad Mommy)


----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

Late to the party, but I think I finally figured out how to post pictures. This is Fergus, taken in February by his doggy daycare. His "activity" is hamming it up for the other dogs.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy is about 10 inches and 11 lbs. This picture is from 2011, will have to put more on Photobucket.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

We do lots of things, but I'm terrible at action shots. 



Lol, this is what Watson thinks of my cavalettis.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Not my own dog, but a sheltie at the dog park yesterday, keeping up with the big dogs!



Another dog park dog (not mine)--what I think is a Boykin spaniel playing keep away:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

From our hike today:


















It was 31C with humidity (we didn't expect it to get this hot -- when we left it was much cooler!), so we only walked about 2 miles, but Meeko enjoyed it


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Videos!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I love love love Jackson!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Friend's pug, he's an old man.



























More pics from that day here.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is Hank keeping pace with a BC friend.






And uh.... yeah






Summer age 10


----------



## HVani (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't have a lot of pictures of Eevee being active. I just love watching her, she is amazing. 










Eevee lives for fetch. She also plays in the pool, plays with the hose, chases bubbles, chases a big ball around the yard and she does flyball. She has also participated in lure coursing and we are going to be starting agility soon. 

Here is Eevee lure coursing 


















This year she was a bit more intense during her laps but I don't have pictures from the event yet. 

Eevee is a cairn terrier. I think she's a little small for her breed. I don't know how tall she is but she is a solid 15lbs.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Leia 4lb Chihuahua/Toy Fox Terrier mix. I usually can't get many pics of her being active because she moves too fast. I often refer to her as the teacup Greyhound.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Canyx said:


> I love love love Jackson!!


Aww thanks.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

HVani said:


> I don't have a lot of pictures of Eevee being active. I just love watching her, she is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eevee is adorable. 


Annnddd I think a need a Hank in my life.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm going to post my older sisters dog, Echo, because she was mine for a short while.  At the time these photos were taken she was 16-18lbs.

Keeps up with the big dogs:



























Digging a hole... 









And these are photos of Tasha with her BFF Xiao Hei Gou, a stray dog I named. The photos make her look large, but she can't weigh more than 25lbs, she's really light. But she can run circles around my dog. She's the energizer bunny of the dog world. Would probably give Hank a run for his money! haha! 



















The calm before the storm (snapped the picture right before she pounced on Tasha)


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Na-Tasha said:


> And these are photos of Tasha with her BFF Xiao Hei Gou, a stray dog I named. The photos make her look large, but she can't weigh more than 25lbs, she's really light. But she can run circles around my dog. She's the energizer bunny of the dog world. Would probably give Hank a run for his money! haha!


Xiao Hei Gou -- Little Black Dog! Ahaha so cute  She's adorable!


----------

